
No healthy level of alcohol consumption, says major study - mdturnerphys
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/aug/23/no-healthy-level-of-alcohol-consumption-says-major-study
======
skeezus
I guess I'll be waiting for the next major study.

~~~
lowry
While sipping Schnapps.

------
RickJWagner
Yeah, I think there's value in this. I stopped drinking about 15 years ago,
it's been very beneficial.

------
justboxing
Previous Discussion =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17832654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17832654)

